# Just started :)



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

So I am pretty excited. I got my hypnotherapy cds today in the mail and I listened to the introduction and first session today. I definitely noticed that I felt a lot more relaxed which may be a placebo effect or the fact that I fell asleep during the first session. I've heard that is normal and I woke up towards the end.. so I'm just hoping that I still got what I was supposed to out of it. I know this will be gradual, but I really hope it works because I feel like I am quickly running out of options. I've also been altering my diet extremely for the last two weeks so hopefully with everything combined I will finally just feel normal again. Anyway, I don't have any real question I guess.. just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome!Glad you got the program and are on your way! The program was a last resort for me as well, and I was pretty severe, so there is real hope!One little helpful hint is to try and keep away from reading or writing about IBS as much as possible - I know it is kind of hard - especially if you are looking for support and encouragement, but if you minimize reading about IBS you may help your progress and keep it from being delayed...Be sure to contact the healthy audio site contact page or phone if you need any free support along the way - all the best to you in your journey to feeling better!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just to add - yes, it is normal to sometimes drift off to sleep, especially with again being aware (or awake) just near the end - the info still gets in and does its job!


----------



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh that will be difficult because I am still working on modifying my diet and such but I will try to back off of doing so much research.I just finished with the first session again today and I fell asleep again. It sucks being so tired because of school but it was the same type of thing as last time.. I woke up at the end.. so whatever. Although I'm not noticing any huge differences with my stomach yet (i know it will take a while), I do feel a lot more relaxed after the sessions.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yeah, I know keeping off the internet is difficult - I 'lived' on these boards back in 2000 and that is part of what delayed my progress - took me 3 full rounds before I saw results, tho some folks do see improvement within days - everyone is different depending on how severe your IBS is and how long you have had it. I tried the diet route - at one point I was down to eating only crackers and water as 'everything' gave me problems - ended up in the hospital to find out if it was 'more' than just IBS, I was so bad. That was way before I found the program, and that really helped a lot. Certain foods can become 'triggers' to IBS symptoms, but it isnt necessarily the food itself causing the problem. Of course, there are certain foods that can make IBS worse, but food is not the cause. If you have a lactose or fructose intolerance, you can get symptoms like IBS, but that isnt IBS - although you could have IBS along with that! So it can be really confusing. If you ever need help sorting this, do feel free to call 877-898-2539 or go to the healthyaudio.com contact page - and they are happy to help sort it for you! Most of the folks who have completed the program no longer need to adhere to IBS specific diets, so there is real hope there! No one diet seems to help everyone, but some people do find it helpful in the beginning - hope that helps and all the best to you!!







Dont worry about falling asleep as it is OK - your body needs the rest, so why fight it?


----------



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, thanks. I appreciate the encouragement especially since it is something you personally have been through. Are you IBS symptoms really gone for good now? I know it took you multiple rounds but that sounds a lot better that swallowing a ton of pills which stopped working for me about 8 months ago. The diet that I am on is a result of an intolerance test that I had done about two weeks ago. They aren't necessarily allergies, but they are foods I have been recommended to stay off of for a year.. which is pretty much everything I am used to. However, after about a week of being on that diet, I started getting sick again so I thought I would finally try these cds out.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

By all means do what you need to do to get better - food intolerances are no fun, so just keep at the diet as directed, and hopefully that will help. IBS can exist as a result of having symptoms from another 'cause' such as this or GI infections, and the IBS symptoms can linger on even after the other things have been addressed.I went from having severe IBS - D with horrific pain and urgency lasting almost 4 hours just about every day, to now having much shorter episodes every once in a while. However, I also have had two abdominal surgeries and other health concerns, which are not IBS and enter into cause of some of this, but I can say that the program made the biggest difference in my life since I was about housebound. Since I was one of the WORST IBS cases that Michael has ever helped, there is real hope for everyone else! But I speak with many people all over, and they have been able to walk away from their IBS - so there is real hope of getting rid of it totally - not everyone does, but most people do and most of the others find it way less than before. The good thing about the program is that you can re-listen anytime, and get better and better as time goes on - and if you do have the odd relapse now and then, you can just listen to your favorite or most appropriate session, and get back on track again! And that is so much more cost effective than anything else out there! Hope that helps, hon - and all the best to you! ((HUGS))


----------



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

So I'm on day 11 of this program. My IBS isn't doing so well. I feel like my diet and now this are all starting to fail and that this is just something I can't get past. It's extremely frustrating. I have noticed, however, that the cds do help me manage my stress a little bit better and that I have had less depression. Maybe I just haven't been doing them long enough.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Again, remember it took me three rounds before I was better; some start feeling better sooner than others - the fact that the session relaxes you is big - you are only 11 days into it!!! You have had IBS longer than 11 days, so give it a chance - keep with it, you will be OK!! All of the sessions work together to address the various aspects of IBS - the first session is about relaxation and getting used to the process, the second session deals with motility issues and any other issues that may be a part of your IBS or health concerns, the third deals with pain, etc. So you have not even touched every aspect of this condition. This program is not an overnight 'cure' - it is a process - you developed this over time, and it takes time to re-wire those brain-gut connections. Please do call me or private message me and I would be happy to give you some support if you do need it. I remember how it was with me when I began, so I totally get what you are going through.The program will address your depression as it relates to your IBS, however if you have GAD, it may help you cope, but you do need to address that beyond the program with your own healthcare provider if needed.Also - we have a new video that explains how hypnotherapy works for IBS, so you may want to take a peek at that - you can find it here: http://www.healthyaudio.com and it may give you a bit of encouragement!







Others were where you are now, and are doing better, so there is hope - hang in there...


----------



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Again, remember it took me three rounds before I was better; some start feeling better sooner than others - the fact that the session relaxes you is big - you are only 11 days into it!!! You have had IBS longer than 11 days, so give it a chance - keep with it, you will be OK!! All of the sessions work together to address the various aspects of IBS - the first session is about relaxation and getting used to the process, the second session deals with motility issues and any other issues that may be a part of your IBS or health concerns, the third deals with pain, etc. So you have not even touched every aspect of this condition. This program is not an overnight 'cure' - it is a process - you developed this over time, and it takes time to re-wire those brain-gut connections. Please do call me or private message me and I would be happy to give you some support if you do need it. I remember how it was with me when I began, so I totally get what you are going through.The program will address your depression as it relates to your IBS, however if you have GAD, it may help you cope, but you do need to address that beyond the program with your own healthcare provider if needed.Also - we have a new video that explains how hypnotherapy works for IBS, so you may want to take a peek at that - you can find it here: http://www.healthyaudio.com and it may give you a bit of encouragement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was just having a bad day. I had acupuncture on friday and I didn't drink enough water after and was having a lot of pain throughout my body and just wasn't feeling good in general. I'm going to keep going because like I said it does relax me and help me deal with stress and it's true that I haven't even gotten into the sessions specific on IBS yet.


----------



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

I just wanted to give an update on this program because I know how scary it can be to try something new. I made it through the whole 100 days and finished in the beginning of July. Although I still suffer with IBS, I would consider this to be the most beneficial treatment I have had so far. The difference now is that I have control. I will feel myself getting sick/anxious but I can now breathe and relax my body through things so that I can actually be a functional person. I still get sick, but it seems less frequent. I think I will do another round later this year (need a break from the daily commitment) and I might even possibly consider seeing an in-person hypnotherapist because it seems to be something that really helps me to relax and deal with things.


----------

